# blindfold cubing step 1



## adamb123 (Aug 27, 2007)

which step do you think is faster first, orienting corners or edges?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 27, 2007)

In total time it doesn't matter which you do first

In solving time orienting edges is faster for me than orienting corners

It greatly depends on how many (and which) you need to orient first though!


----------



## pjk (Aug 27, 2007)

I always oriente corners first simply because I just glanced at them last for my memo, and I can get them overwith.


----------

